# Orbit Orange??



## 1FAST6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Was this color only offered on the 1970 models?

I am looking at a 71 GTO but it's in OO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1FAST6 said:


> Was this color only offered on the 1970 models?
> 
> I am looking at a 71 GTO but it's in OO.


Yes O.O. was only offered on the 1970 Judge at mid year. This color was introduced to spur sales that were lagging on the '70 Judges. It did spur sales for the remainder of that model year and despite suggestions to end the Judge run in 1970, Pontiac brought it back in '71 but it tanked.


----------



## 1FAST6 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for the info.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Best color ever!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The term "Orbit" was derived from NASA sending astronauts into Orbit.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting - I wasn't aware the colour wasn't introduced until mid-year.



OrbitOrange said:


> Best color ever!



I have to agree!


----------



## Researcher (Jun 29, 2020)

Old thread but anyone ever paint their 66 or 67 in orbit orange? If so any pictures???


----------

